# We Don't Want To Follow This Guy!!



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The other day, I was wandering around the storage lot where we keep our trailer. Look what I came across. Yes, everything is riding on the 4" bumper. (cargo tray, bikes, and spare)

Pretty amazing and stupid...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope you left a note on his windshield.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

The old saying is ..You can't fix stupid .


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The problem is that you don't know if this guy is stupid, uniformed or deceived. The dealer may have told him that it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

True enough. But some common sense might be helpful.


----------



## Rob71 (Jul 8, 2021)

I attached a bike carrier behind the spare tire carrier on my RLS26. During a trip to Crowley's Ridge Arkansas the leverage of that weight partially tore the bumper from the trailer frame. The rear bike front wheel dragged on pavement until a passing vehicle flagged me. My installation was not extended as much as your submitted pic. I now carry the spare and bikes in the pick up bed.


----------



## beernutzbob (5 mo ago)

How much did the hitch support and how much were they carrying?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It isn't what the hitch can support. It's the torque on the bumper. You could probably jump up and down on the bumper and not have a problem. The hitch rack that is installed doesn't load the bumper like that. It creates a torque on the bumper because the rack is acting like a long lever. Archimedes said, "give me a lever long enough and a fulcrum on which to place it, and I shall move the world.". I would need a much shorter lever to twist that bumper off its supports. A couple decent bumps and the whole thing will depart the RV.


----------

